# oliver 1800 for sale



## ianvigus (May 21, 2012)

Oliver 1800 tractor with 283 Waukesha engine.
Good tires, new alternator batteries and fuel injection pump and injectors.
The tractor has 7000 hours on it and had pistons and rings 2000 hours ago.
It has a large power loader and remotes on the back.
It has an H pattern 8 speed transmission and a new clutch 2000 hours ago.
1964 and 72 hp The chains and post driver are not for sale.
$6,000 obo


----------



## nedkelly (Aug 16, 2013)

Could you please advise where the tractor is located and if it is still for sale


----------

